# Is it bad to let the clutch slip on a drill?



## jeffbayne (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm just curious... an Impact is hammer/anvil, but a normal drill/driver has a clutch. I can't picture what is actually happening inside when the clutch slips, and I know its designed to do it, but is it doing damage? I understand under normal use, it will be fine, but fojr example, what if I were to tighten a screw in steel, with a nut driver tip, it gets tight and the clutch starts to slip, and I keep doing it for 5 minutes straight. besides the awful sound, would i be doing damage?

Thanks
jeff


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

I think you have already answered your own question. If you abuse your tools, then yes, it is harmful.


----------



## Bob R (Sep 22, 2010)

jeffbayne said:


> Hey guys, I'm just curious... an Impact is hammer/anvil, but a normal drill/driver has a clutch. I can't picture what is actually happening inside when the clutch slips, and I know its designed to do it, but is it doing damage? I understand under normal use, it will be fine, but fojr example, what if I were to tighten a screw in steel, with a nut driver tip, it gets tight and the clutch starts to slip, and I keep doing it for 5 minutes straight. besides the awful sound, would i be doing damage?
> 
> Thanks
> jeff


"it gets tight and the clutch starts to slip, and I keep doing it for 5 minutes straight. besides the awful sound, would i be doing damage?"

Why in the world would you do that anyway????


----------



## jeffbayne (Nov 13, 2007)

Ok, i'm not saying i want to do this. I'm asking are parts being worn down when the clutch slips. As I understand it, an impact isn't being worn out by the hammer hitting the anvil, so how bout a clutch?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Jeff - I don't know why you think excessive hammering with an impact won't wear it down either. Ask any tractor mechanic how many anvils he's worn out on his pneumatic impacts removing and installing tractor tires. On most quality pneumatic guns I know of the hammers and anvils are replaceable. :smile:


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

The clutch is designed for that


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

MastersHand said:


> The clutch is designed for that


Sorry - I respectfully disagree. Slipping the cluch for 4 or 5 minutes is tantamount to trying to use it as an impact, which it definately was not designed for.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi!
While these devices are designed for tough use, remember that diamond blades also are, and yet they are also subject to wear and tear. 
Our job as operators of these machines is to always lube and never to push our investments beyond their intended limits, unless of course one likes to spend extra $$$ on fixin' 'em, leaving less $$$ for more tools!
Best, Marena


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

jeffbayne said:


> Ok, i'm not saying i want to do this. I'm asking are parts being worn down when the clutch slips. As I understand it, an impact isn't being worn out by the hammer hitting the anvil, so how bout a clutch?


Yes, parts are being worn down as the clutch slips.

You understand it incorrectly. The hammer strikes the anvil and the two components wear each other out. It does take a while, but just like taking your own hammer and whacking an anvil, they will eventually wear out or break. The more they are used the faster they will wear out. Same thing with a clutch. The more it is used, the faster it will wear.


----------



## setsquare (Apr 8, 2013)

*yes the clutch does wear out*

Yes driving past the slipping point of the tools clutch will wear out eventually. this is why it is important to set the clutch to the correct stop point and treat the tool as if it it did not have a clutch at all. Remember that the clutch is there only to stop the user from driving past the adequate torque point. So always use your common sense when driving a screw in, don't get too comfortable with slipping the clutch. The features added to any tool are there to prevent user error, not to make better users.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

Jeff, I adjust the clutch so that after a few trials, once the screw is fully driven, the clutch goes "Ratatat" and I stop. If I can't get the depth I need with the clutch on, I set it to 'drill' and watch for the depth I am trying to get. I use the hammer setting for driveing long, heavy screws. I just assume that these parts will wear out if I overuse them, but will last for a reasonable time if I don't overdo it.


----------

